# hshucksmith's Wedding Planning Thread! 27th July 2013



## hshucksmith

I've been engaged since June 2012 to the man who saved my life :happydance:

We're getting married 27th July 2013, and time is going so quickly! I thought I'd start a thread to post about everything coming together, as up until now things have been organised in drips and drabs! 

We're getting married at 11:30am, in our village church and then we're moving on to a pub about 13 miles away, where we have full exclusivity of the garden and interior.

We've got about 50 guests for the wedding and wedding breakfast, and a further 100 additional guests for the evening party.

I've got my maid of honour - my best friend, and 1 bridesmaid - my youngest sister. My mum is giving me away, as I never was close to my dad. 

Our photographer is a young lady from Bristol called Sara Juliet, and this is her blog: https://www.sarajuliet.co.uk/blog/?tag=wedding-photography She does very 'of the moment' photos which are best for me as I hate hate hate staged photos! I think I always look so awkward! 

My mum, MoH, BM and I are travelling in a 1937 Alvis in RAF blue. It's the only one left running in the country, and the guy who owns it lives about 7 miles from us. Perfect!

My fiance and his best man are arriving in an ivory Morris Minor!

My flowers are being put together by a lady called Lesley who lives near me, and her work is fantastic! I'm having ivory roses as my base and blue lisianthus as my colour piece. 

My MoH is wearing a floor length Maggie Sottero dress in desert blue:


My BM is wearing the same dress, but knee length and without the centre piece as she is only 15 and I want her to look less grown up? She likes it, anyway! 

They are both going to be carrying ivory rose bouquets.

Makeup wise, we are going for a natural look, being done by an artist who specialises mainly in vintage hair and makeup. Between us we will be doing my BMs hair and makeup ourselves, as she naturally has very long wavy blonde hair, and her skin is peachy! 

On arrival at the reception venue we'll be having pimms, beer and J20s etc. The meal choices are: 

Starters:
> Deep fried Camembert with home-made tomato chutney and dressed mixed leaves
> Ham Hock Terrine served with toasted rye bread and piccalilli.
> Confit of Duck, orange and sesame seed salad

Mains:
> Pan roasted corn-fed chicken breast with dauphinoise potatoes, wilted spinach and a tarragon cream sauce.
> Aubergine & char-grilled Mediterranean vegetable stack, served with halloumi, mixed dressed leaves and a tomato & basil dressing.
> Scottish salmon supreme served with new potatoes, fine green beans and a caper beurre noisette.

Desserts:
> Vanilla cheesecake with a summer fruit compote.
> Duo of Ice cream or sorbets in a tuile basket with fruit coulis
> Classic Eton mess

We will also be having an evening buffet, and canapes before the meal. 

Drinks wise we are serving the entrance drinks, and then 1/2 bottle of wine per person at the meal, and then glass of champagne for the toasts.

Instead of hiring a DJ we are doing our own music, as my OH works for the most prestigious audio company in the world and we are borrowing speakers and a system from their test department (we have about 80K of stuff in our living room and the sound clarity is incredible!) so we will have better bass and clarity than any DJ unless we fork out 10K for the night! We will be putting all of the music on an iPod and streaming it across. We're playing 60's music during the wedding breakfast and then party music from 1830pm onwards. 

We are decorating the pub with blue and ivory floral bunting across the beams, the chairs are all different and we will be having ivory chair bows across the backs. Ivory table cloths will reach about 1ft off the floor. We are having small centrepieces of candles, and then small tealight candles etc along the tables. Our florist is making 2 dinner sized flower posies for each table which will be blue based to add some colour. I think we'll probably lay some table confetti too. 

Instead of name place cards I have made a thank you card (which is like a postcard) which I have tied ribbon around and then printed off names onto postage type tags. I'll upload photos shortly!

Our favour bags are brown craft bags, which are tied with a ribbon and thank you postage tag. They are held together with mini pegs that have a paper ivory rose stuck to them, but I didn't get a chance to take a photo with the peg!:


I designed all of my invitations myself, but never managed to take any photos of the finished goods! Here are some of the ones work in progress, when printed properly they were slightly less bright, and were more lilac and ivory than blue and cream!:


I did manage to take photos of them after they'd been put together and shut and taped in place, shortly before they went into their envelopes!:



I think that's about it for now... Apart from my dress which I'll post in a second :flower:


----------



## hshucksmith

My dress... got some alterations to make as currently a size too big! In the spoiler below! :happydance:


Spoiler





My engagement ring and wedding ring:


Engagement ring is the bigger of the two, and they were actually purchased from two different places on different dates, so am very pleased they look good together as my engagement ring meant I'd have to buy a curved wedding ring. Claw set diamonds and white gold :)


----------



## hshucksmith

Party invite front and back :)


----------



## xemmax

Oh your wedding sounds beautiful already! I absolutely love your dress and your rings. You were really lucky to get two ring that compliment each other so well! I really need a curved wedding ring too but I'm contemplating getting it made as I don't think I'll find the right one to fit my awkward engagement ring otherwise.

Love the party invites, really cute! Did you design them too?


----------



## hshucksmith

Yes I did :) 

I also got all my invitations for free as the printing company screwed up on the first run and the ivory was green! So I kicked up a fuss and they reprinted, but sent to the wrong address and I didn't get them for a week longer so I kicked up a fuss and got them for free :)

I'm so damn excited! Really not long to go now!! 

Yeah the rings we were lucky with! I can't wait to wear the wedding ring now. 

Just a few more months...!


----------



## DanielleM

Wow that all looks amazing!!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh my gosh your dress is so beautiful! It all sounds lovely, especially the cars!


----------



## hshucksmith

Thank you both! My dress was off the rail, but in absolutely perfect condition! Not a mark of dirt or loose thread anywhere! It was priced at £1800 but I got the shop down to £900! Don't need an underhoop because of the amount of material it has under the skirt! Alterations will cost me about £85, but I won't need a bra or anything as it's properly boned and corseted underneath! Orders of service currently being designed! Will post pics soon. xxxx


----------



## hshucksmith

I'm doing my orders of service very early, just to dampen my anxiety a bit! My original plan was to design and send them off to the printers for publishing. I decided that I wanted something a little 'posher' than my invitations etc, as the service is the most serious part of the entire day.

I fell in love with the ones on the left on this website (the ivory ones with the ribbon): https://www.2by2creative.com/ceremony-programs-2/
They charge £3.40 (!!!) per programme, and I need about 70 as will have a few spare for choir / reverend / keeps / spares = £238.00!! I am NOT spending £238 for the luxury of someone to pummel my information into a word document and hit print on some card!

So I went about designing something else... again! Started at 11am this morning, and just finished the design.

Here is the design on 160gsm ivory card, using a home printer set on the text only quality setting:


The printing company I've linked to above also doesn't offer printing on their back pages, which I want for naming the most important people, so I have added that to my design, too! (In pics above).

I went on a hunting game for the fonts which can be found as free downloads on the internet if you know where to look ;) 

I will use a long arm stapler to staple the inner page to the outer page, and I will have to get some 325gsm card for the front & back page.

Price wise, to make these it's going to cost:

100 sheets of 325gsm card for front & back page = £10.00 max
100 sheets of 160gsm paper for centre page = free, already got this in my craft box!
Blue satin ribbon @ 1.5mm width to bind = £10.00 max (eBay does 100mtr bargains!)
Pack of blue rhinestones (1 x each on the front page below the wording) = £1.00
Ink for printer (1 x black cartridge at bargain price as bought in batch) = £2.00

*£23.00 total!*

*Saving of a whopping £215.00!!
*
I've sent the programmes to the reverend and organist to proof read, so I imagine I should be ready for printing by Monday...! Will post the finished lot when I'm done.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Well done you, sounds like everything is covered! Xx


----------



## candeur

Wow you're so clever! Your plans are beautiful x


----------



## Lauren25

Wow you are very talented!
All your plans sound fab!


----------



## hshucksmith

I had a bit of a dilemma with picking a bridesmaid. I originally only wanted my maid of honour (budget reasons!). Until recently I was only have the MoH, until I decided to have my youngest sister as my bridesmaid - my mum is paying for everything that she needs. 

The only issue I had with this is that I have another sister (the middle sister) who chose to detach herself from the family when my mum and her boyfriend split up (she stayed with mum's ex boyfriend). She's so self centered, and very materialistic. Always has to have the best of everything. She's 18 going on 30, with her posh car and dentistry job... urgh. I can't have her as a bridesmaid because of car seats / budget etc, and it's far too late to buy her the dress now.

I met with her yesterday after not seeing her for about 8 months, and I told her about my little sister being the bridesmaid. I thought I ought tell her about the youngest sister being the bridesmaid as she'd realise before we even start to walk down the aisle.

Her response was: "yeah i'm cool i'm not really a wedding person anyway, i don't get them". 

I don't know if she's telling the truth, or if deep down she's reeling and she's going to kick off big style at the wedding after a few tipples and I just don't know what to do.

What I can do other than tell her I didn't do it out of favouritism, and exaggerate that the 15y/o sister is only being a BM because my mum's paying for it?!

Just had to share. So confused. :cry:


----------



## Mummy May

If she kicks off then kick her out, my brother usually kicks off when he's had a drink but he has already been warned that if he kicks off he will be made to leave. And our reception is in the middle of nowhere so he will be stuffed if that happens!! xx


----------



## hshucksmith

@Mummy may - yes I think I might just do that. Instead though, I think I'll get my MoH to mention it her if she does say anything. I don't deal with confrontation at all well. 

I am currently printing my orders of service! They look fantastic. I ordered 50m of 25mm blue satin ribbon on Monday, so am hoping the reels will arrive tomorrow ready for me to have them complete over the Easter weekend!

OH's ring also arrives tomorrow. Hoping it's ok...!


----------



## hshucksmith

2 updates! I printed and finished my orders of service with the satin ribbon and pearls :happydance: all i have left to do is to staple the inner page to the outer page! I'm really pleased with how they look: 

Completely designed and printed by me! Total cost for x60 = £24.78p 

I also had my hair and make up trial! It's difficult to imagine properly, because I will be having my 20" hair extensions fitted 2 days before the wedding, but this is what the hairdresser did to my natural hair:





On the day I won't have the fly away strands of hair or any loose bits as it will all be sprayed and tight. Feels very odd. Desperately need a hair cut too.


----------



## katherinegrey

All your plans are beautiful! Considering you're getting married only a day after me you're so much more organised! We haven't sorted invites even yet, and we've yet to pay for the venue :dohh: I love your colour scheme.


----------



## hshucksmith

katherinegrey said:


> All your plans are beautiful! Considering you're getting married only a day after me you're so much more organised! We haven't sorted invites even yet, and we've yet to pay for the venue :dohh: I love your colour scheme.

We've been engaged since last June so we've had enough time to plan it all! Thank you :) I can't wait!


----------



## hshucksmith

Please excuse the face I'm pulling :haha:

I found a pic of my makeup (hair had all been brushed out by this point!). Just natural looking make up. I do not want to look like a doll! Any recommendations to any changes I could make or do I look OK?


----------



## Tasha

You are naturally pretty and the make-up shows that off, so I dont think you need to change anything.


----------



## hshucksmith

Tasha said:


> You are naturally pretty and the make-up shows that off, so I dont think you need to change anything.

Thank you :) I like my skin and she did the colour quite well, I am thinking maybe a little bit more eyeliner on the top lids to focus on my eyes more? I will probably change my mind on the day!


----------



## Tasha

Yeah that could be quite nice, but nothing too heavy.


----------



## hshucksmith

Yeah I don' want to look really dolled up! The wedding is in July so if it's hot I don't want it to look too dodgy if I sweat!! I'm not wearing any blusher either because I go red whenever people stare at me so walking down the aisle I will naturally be beetroot!


----------



## Lauren25

Your hair and make up look lovely!
I'd maybe go for just a little bit more around the eyes, but nothing too much :)


----------



## hshucksmith

Lauren25 said:


> Your hair and make up look lovely!
> I'd maybe go for just a little bit more around the eyes, but nothing too much :)

thank you :) yes, i think i will go for a bit more! i am so nervous the woman won't arrive! she was fickle, but nice enough! i will have to make sure i contact her in plenty of time before the day just to confirm everything!

it's all coming around so quickly... :happydance:


----------



## hshucksmith

Whirlwind few days...!! Urgh.

I'm 2in taller than my OH and we agreed I would just wear 3in heels and not have my hem altered. Then yesterday he decided that I would wear different heels and get my hem altered! ARGH!!! So now I've bought new shoes and have booked to have a couple of inches of my length taken off:

Shoes:


Mum's decided she hates her dress so now we're going shopping AGAIN tomorrow.

Sister is kicking off because I haven't invited her boyfriend of 5 months (she's 18 and wasn't even seeing this guy when the invites were written up. plus we have to factor in favors, tab cards etc)

Tasting of food tomorrow. My mum's meeting Chris' parents.

I'm calling the whole thing off I SWEAR GODDAMN IT :brat:


----------



## Mummy May

Don't stress, it will all be fine my lovely :) though shopping with my mother would not be fun hahaha. In regards to the boyfriend, could he maybe come to the evening part? Hope the food tasting goes well!! Xxx


----------



## hshucksmith

Mummy May said:


> Don't stress, it will all be fine my lovely :) though shopping with my mother would not be fun hahaha. In regards to the boyfriend, could he maybe come to the evening part? Hope the food tasting goes well!! Xxx

Shopping with mum went well. She decided to just stick with her original dress. Thank god...

I have invited him to the evening party but Laura is insisting it's too far to travel so i just quit :nope:

Food tasting was AMAZING! absolutely so pleased with the food!

Got my sister an evening bolero (my maid of honour has bought exactly the same one for herself a few months ago!) and a necklace. Will post pics later :)


----------



## hshucksmith

Youngest bridesmaid's necklace: (She's only 15 - and a very young 15 at that, so wanted to get her something she'd wear after the wedding too)! Reduced from £30 to £9 :)



I couldn't get a very good photo of her bolero so here's one from the website:


But I did get a nice photo of the sequins:


----------



## Lauren25

Glad shopping and food tasting went well!

Love all your new buys, that necklace is a bargain :)


----------



## hshucksmith

It went a lot better than expected! Beat the Bulimia too! Actually tried EVERYTHING which was a mega step for me :) Good day wedding wise all in all!


----------



## hshucksmith

Not much wedding progress, done most of it...
Only change is that I can now announce my pregnancy in the speech :dance:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy May

Woooo Congrats :D wonderful news! Xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww congratulations :)


----------



## aly888

Wooooo congratulations!!! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way :happydance:


----------



## katherinegrey

Congratulations again! (I did congratulate on your test thread but I'll congratulate here too) also sending lots of sticky vibes your way xx


----------



## xemmax

Oh how wonderful, and what an amazing way to announce it! Congratulations, and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------

